

Tell HN: KC Meetup is tomorrow - mathgladiator

The tables are reserved, and this is a friendly reminder that the HN meetup at McCoys at 5:30 is a go!<p>Context: http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1207546805<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2080049
======
marshray
Sounds like fun, I shall try to attend. Emailed.

